# isdn4linux und 2.6.3

## alo-alo

Hallo!

Isdn4linux unter kernel 2.6 geht jetzt wieder. Es gibt einen patch auf

ftp://ftp.isdn4linux.de/pub/isdn4linux/kernel/v2.6/ fuer 2.6.3-rc2. 2.6.3-rc1-mm1 hat den patch schon in sich. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann geht der neue patch (auch -mm) mit devfs nicht. Habe gerade auf udev umgeschaltet. 

Nur wie unter 2.4 ISDN konfigurieren und es wird gehen.

----------

## Tuna

ahoi, kannst du mir mal erleutern was es mit dem isdn4linux und dem 2.6 kernel auf sich hat? womit gibt es probleme? wie äussern die sich? ich bin ein wenig raus aus dem thema.. und versuche gerade die cvs version meines siemens gigaset treibers unter 2.6 ans laufen zu bekommen. und irgendwie geht gar nichts  :Wink: 

würde gerne die fehlerquelle besser einkreisen können..

----------

## alo-alo

Also, ohne diesen patch vom isnd4linux.de (denen auch 2.6.3-rc1-mm1 enthaellt), ist ISDN unter 2.6 nicht moeglich (nur mit mISDN), das sage ich fuer die passive karten, fuer aktive habe ich keine ahnung. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich keine probleme. isdn4k-utils sind aus dem portage, nicht vom cvs. 

Was fuer einen chip hat gigaset?

----------

## Tuna

http://gigaset307x.sourceforge.net/ nur als info falls du dich dafür interessierst :-)

da ist mit sicherheit kein normaler chip drauf den man kennen würde oder sollte. viel mehr ist das ding ein DECT funk gerät, welches dann die isdn funktion der basis station ansteuert.

die technischen details interessierten mich eher weniger.. ich würd nur gern emails abholen können von zuhause :p

würd mich interessieren was heisst "ohne patch gehts nicht". bekommt man eine fehlermeldung? klappt die connection nicht? kernel panic? :->

bei mir bekomm ich einfach nix wenn wenn ich isdnctr dial ippp0 mache.. kein log beschwert sich über was.. das erleichtert die fehlersuche nicht gerade. ich vermute aber mal stark, dass es an der cvs version des kernel modules liegt.

----------

## alo-alo

Ohne patch heisst es: nichts wird passieren. Trotzdem das du isdn und usw im kernel ermoeglicht hast, der neue kernel wird die modules nicht loaden bzw. dein isdn hardware wirg nicht erkannt. 

Aber fuer dich kommt dieser patch direkt nicht in frage: weil das isdn stuff ist im gigaset tarball. Oder ich irre mich. Sieh mal nach in den gigaset headers, also im source, ob gigaset source braucht irgendwelche isdn headers aus dem kernel. 

Ok, ich hoffe das du mich verstanden hast. 

Ok, kann du die gigaset modules loaden? Wie verlaeuft die kompilation von gigsat modules? Was sagt dmesg? 

Es kann sein, das gigaset source aus dem cvs nur fuer 2.4'er kernels ist?

----------

## wiener

was bedeutet der patch geht mit devfs nicht?

devfs wird doch von gentoo benötigt, oder?

kann man die beiden dann nicht gemeinsam *laufen* lassen?

----------

## alo-alo

Ueber devfs habe ich isdn4linux liste gelesen und da sagte Karsten, das er die devfs unterstuetzung weckschemist. Naemlich er benoetigt nicht devfs. Ich habe es selbst probiert und ging nicht. Deshalb bin ich auf udev umgestiegen.

----------

## Tuna

nur um vielleicht anderen den fehler zu ersparen. ich musste bei mir mit isdnctrl noch eine EAZ setzen. eine vernünftige fehlermeldung hätte echt geholfen ;-)

----------

